# Steuerelemente "Optisch" Gruppieren



## SegFault (26. Dez 2009)

In Swing konnte man Rahmen um Dialoge oder Frames oder auch Panels zeichnen. Wenn ich sachen dort optisch Gruppieren wollte hab ich sie zusammen in ein JPanel gepackt und diesen einen bestimmten Rahmen gegeben. Sowas ähnliches hatte ich nun auch mit RCP vor. ich möchte einen Editor bauen in dem ich folgendes eingeben kann
1.) Nutzername
2.) Vorname
3.) Nachname

4.a.) Passwort
4.b.) Passwortwiederholung

5.a) Recht 1
5.b) Recht 2
...
5.n) Recht n

Dabei möchte ich halt Punkt 4 in sich Gruppieren (Optisch irgendwie als Gruppe abheben)
Sowie Punkt 5 Optisch abheben. (Z.B. ein Rahmen drum herum bei dem die Überschrift "Zugewiesene Rechte" da steht.)


----------



## Wildcard (26. Dez 2009)

Da gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Die SWT Group entspricht in etwa einer Swing TitleBorder, ist allerdings keine Border, sondern ein erweitertes Composite. Falls du das Form Toolkit verwendest bietet Eclipse dort weitere Gruppierungsmöglichkeiten wie zum Beispiel die Section (relativ weit unten):
Eclipse Forms: Rich UI for Rich Client Applications


----------



## SegFault (26. Dez 2009)

Das Form toolkit hatte mich eh schon ein wenig interessiert. Die Forms schauen damit ja richtig gut aus. Mal schauen ob sich damit was ordentliches Stricken lässt. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------

